# fuel injector removal?



## donall (Sep 10, 2007)

so its an 86 gli with the injecotrs in the head well how the hell do i get the injectors out?!


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: fuel injector removal? (donall)*

The injectors pull out toward the firewall - away from the head. Sometimes they pull hard. There is a "special tool" available for $10-20. But most folks pull them with vise grips etc. being careful not to break off the fuel lines. Get a set of injector "O" rings and put new ones on when you put the injectors back in. The injectors just push back in the holes. FR


----------



## donall (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: fuel injector removal? (Fat Rabbit)*

so it just needs some persuading?


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: fuel injector removal? (donall)*


_Quote, originally posted by *donall* »_so it just needs some persuading?

Replace o-rings and the bucket when rebuilding.








The tool on the right is for spreading exhaust manifold C clamps. so diregard that.


_Modified by atoson at 9:55 PM 1-29-2009_


----------



## werksberg (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: fuel injector removal? (donall)*

















And you might want to also get this kit too while you are at it:


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: fuel injector removal? (werksberg)*

Sometimes, those suckers are stuck in there really, REALLY tight so, if you're going to use that tool, you might want to get a block of wood or something to pry against, I've dented a valve cover and bent a screwdriver doing that. And when they're in there really tight, that means the seals have turned hard and brittle and need to be replaced.

_Quote, originally posted by *werksberg* »_


----------



## brobs is back (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: fuel injector removal? (ABA Scirocco)*

or then there is my jetta where they were so loose i could pull them out easily by hand








goodluck getting out the old hardened plastic lower cups.


----------



## werksberg (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: fuel injector removal? (ABA Scirocco)*

ABA scirocco: That is a great tip and I'll add that to my ebay listing too!
Thanks! 
PS: since your screen name is ABA scirocco, did you build a S2 with an ABA engine? I was told by a long time WCVW shop that the ABA OEM intake would hit the hood? Is the ABA engine better than a 8V or 16V?
Brobs....maybe your injectors not seated in the bushings? I have bought a car or two and some were not seated at all.
A tip on the plastic cones: There's a o-ring on top of them that sometimes you need a pick to pull the o-rings out.
Then if the cones don't come out easy, get a square rod or better yet a 1/2" easy out, tap it in and unscrew them out of the head. Then use a shop vac. to clean the port out.


_Modified by werksberg at 10:48 AM 1-30-2009_


----------



## brobs is back (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: fuel injector removal? (werksberg)*

yeah i took a pick and broke them all up then shop-vac'd them out of the intake ports. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the oring above the plastic part had completely turned to dust.

and what was up with them is they were so chewed up it looked like something had been gnawing on them.. i think a shop worked on it before.. removed them to check them and ****ed the orings all up.


_Modified by brobs is back at 10:37 AM 1-30-2009_


----------



## werksberg (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: fuel injector removal? (brobs is back)*

Yea, but PO may have gone the cheap route and not replaced them. That is why I offer that whole kit as a unit instead of the ind. parts.
The newer bushing (brass parts) have a longer tapper to help get the injector back into proper place.


----------



## iamdagerman (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: fuel injector removal? (werksberg)*

Some injector oring are extremely hard to remove!!!! Last ones I did, I ended up taking a small flat tip screw driver and physically hammering the old orings out!!! It was a major PITA!!!! That tool helps a lot though!


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: fuel injector removal? (werksberg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *werksberg* »_
PS: since your screen name is ABA scirocco, did you build a S2 with an ABA engine? I was told by a long time WCVW shop that the ABA OEM intake would hit the hood? Is the ABA engine better than a 8V or 16V?


I built an ABA/JH hybrid for my old S2. I'd also heard there are clearance issue with the hood, I'm told you need to modify one of the reinforcing members on the hood, but I've got on first hand experience with that so take it for what it worth. The only body modification I had to do was to bend back the rain tray just a little to provide clearance for the throttle linkage. 
I would say the ABA is inherently better than a 16v or other 8v. I choose the ABA because they're readily available at a reasonable price, they're relatively easy to install especially if you retain your original engine management like I did. For me, it provided a very nice upgrade from my old 90hp 1.8L, very good bang for the buck. JMO.


----------



## werksberg (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: fuel injector removal? (ABA Scirocco)*

Cool to know. I know I need to ry the search feature...but we all know it doesn't always work....
But did you use the same stock A1 engine mounts or the ABA ones? 
Any other problems areas?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: fuel injector removal? (werksberg)*

You need to use the stock mounts. There are several legacy items on the ABA block left over from early model engines, they're not used on the Mk3 but they make it easy to retrofit the ABA into earlier models among these are the bolt locations for the A1 mounts, thank you Volkswagen. For the most part installing an ABA block into an A1 isn't much different then installing a simple replacement engine, if you look at the website in my signature, I've detailed the salient differences.


_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 9:54 PM 1-30-2009_


----------



## donall (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: fuel injector removal? (ABA Scirocco)*

well thank you all for the info... i am still pondering what to do with this car... been told to drop in an aba bottom end, drop a vr6 which would be front end heavy but i don't do much proffesional racing except for drag. is there any reason to either go with the 8v or 16v? 
i havn't really seen a pros or cons... sorry to go off of topic but my question has been answered and people are talking about different blocks so hey why not go all out?


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: fuel injector removal? (donall)*

You need to use this tool that come in two different sizes to remove and install the buckets
















One is for the plastic and the other is for brass, use some teflon tape on the threads. Soak the small injector O-rings in gasoline for at least 1/2hr for easier install. A plastic or aluminum cone shaped tool is used to slide it in the injector. The wider cone opening goes over the injector and like putting on a condom you start pushing the o-ring from the small side then to the top and over the big end. Use ***** cutting o-rings from injectors.


_Modified by atoson at 11:45 PM 1-31-2009_


----------



## werksberg (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: fuel injector removal? (atoson)*

You wouldn't have the Schley Products tool part numbers on those tools would you? 
I have made Arron Schley PC race car windows sets over the years.......
Here's another tip that I didn't know...the graphite o-ring alum cap on the injector just slips off.....but easy with it. I was trying to get the big green seals up and over then and ripping them up untill Ron Wood from VW Specialties told me the cap just slips off....


----------



## brobs is back (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: fuel injector removal? (werksberg)*

i managed to get the big orings over those


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: fuel injector removal? (werksberg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *werksberg* »_You wouldn't have the Schley Products tool part numbers on those tools would you? 

Sorry I couldn't read anything on it, if anything only SP logo that's visible.
From the Zelenda cat:
US1123 : CIS Fuel Injector Kit
US1123-1: 11mm 3/8 DR. Allen Wrench
US1123-2: 12mm 3/8 DR. Allen Wrench
US1123-3: 13mm 3/8 DR. Allen Wrench
US1123-4: CIS Injector Puller
US3215 : O Ring Installation Tool Kit


----------



## schwarzhaserotmarke (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: fuel injector removal? (donall)*

i pulled em fairly easily with a beefy screw driver prying against the valve cover and a slight wiggling motion(maybee not the smartest thing but it worked) lube up your new injectors and seals with gas before ya stickem back in.


----------



## bomberbob (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: fuel injector removal? (golfball83)*

Don't buy the tool. Take a long 13 mm bolt, and jamnut three nuts on it. Loctite them if you need to. Use the 13 mm bolt to turn the inserts out, they are not in that tight. Spend the tool money on something else.


----------

